# 2oz Squeeze Bottles



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have not seen 2oz but I have seen 4oz
T.M.Klein & Sons INC.
11785 Wahl Road
St.Charles, MI 48655
phone # 989-865-9377
fax # 989-865-6820
Item HB-4-S 4oz Honey Bear(clear)(Q)-S $31.00 per 100
Item L-38-FT-S 38MM Flip top-S $13.00 per 100
You might want to check with them and ask for their catalog.
That is where I get my bottles
Clint


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

I appreciate the info. I'll call for a catalog.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*thanks, Clinton!*

I was just looking for some clear 4 oz honeybears when I saw you post. I called them. Thanks! -Danno


----------

